# Helmets: Specialized Deviant CF vs. Fox Rampage



## Matt_H (Jul 30, 2006)

Well the title sums it up. I'm in the market for a new fullface and have been tossing up between the two aforementioned helmets. 
On the spesh site it says that the deviant is suited to freeride and all mountain so I thought it might not have been a good choice for racing downhill. However, after phoning the specialized rep he told me that they'd be 100% safe as well as legal for dh'ing (in australia, anyway...).

So yeah, your opinions on the two helmets would be much appreaciated. Ohh, I'd be going for the "Berrecloth" colour scheme as well 

Cheers
Matt


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

IMO...the deviant is for XC trails...no way would I wear one for DH or racing....try the Giro Remedy


----------



## Matt_H (Jul 30, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> IMO...the deviant is for XC trails...no way would I wear one for DH or racing....try the Giro Remedy


That's what I thought at first as well, I haven't actually seen one in the flesh either...

But the rep did insist that it would be up for downhilling... hmmm...


----------



## ekard (Nov 14, 2006)

Since all three (Deviant, Rampage, and Remedy) meet the same exact safety standards (ASTM 1952) it is impossible to say which is more safe. Short of putting all of them on a drop tester and measuring the results that is...

Buy whichever fits/looks better for you.


----------



## ScBullitFr3rider (Sep 6, 2007)

In all honesty, ive tried both, if you want this helmet for DH i would deff. go with a Giro remedy over the specialized, sure the specialized has more vents and looks sweet. the specialized also has FAR LESS padding on the inside compared to a giro. If i were you and i had to choose, go with the Giro, they're cheaper and your head wont be hurting as much when you smash it into the ground or kiss a tree IMO :madman: 

the specialized would be more geared towards an all mountain/light duty freeride helmet IMO


"MBACTION magazine rated it 1st in a full-face shootout with FOX, AXO, 661, Specialized and Troy Lee Designs"


That tells ya something^

Hope this helps.



:Edit: I've never tried the fox out, but i've always heard great things about the Remedys. Most of the freeriders i see and ride with are using them and have Zero complaints


----------



## XxTHExAGENTxX (Jun 22, 2007)

if your gonna be racing or really riding down hill, i'd going with a moto-cross helmet. sure it might be a lil on the heavy side, but just think it's meet to take hard hits at hit speeds and not fail. plus some look really steezy


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

The only problem with some moto helmets is that they are really really heavy and hurt your neck after hours of riding. 

I just ordered a Giro Remedy. I hope it gets here before N* this weekend!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

ScBullitFr3rider said:


> "MBACTION magazine rated it 1st in a full-face shootout with FOX, AXO, 661, Specialized and Troy Lee Designs"
> 
> That tells ya something^
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hmm, The Remedy Carbon Fiber got 1st as I recall and the Deviant CF got 2nd.... I would also assume that since they all pass the same test you'll probably be covered for some pretty insane crashes.... The only thing that knocked the Deviant out of 1st was aesthetics ? doesnt tell you too much...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Fox Rampage is sick indeed, great looks, great fit... you feel very secure and you dont look like a god damn bucket (remedy)


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I have a Deviant, but I prefer my 661 Flight for DH Racing.

I use the Deviant for screwing around and mellow rides.

I'd recommend a DOT/SNELL approved helmet if you plan on racing a lot. The Deviant is a nice helmet, but Id keep it on the mellow stuff.


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

one of my riding buddies had a deviant. fell on it. and it broke into like 50 pieces. and he still got a concusion and a good like gash on his head.


----------



## Matt_H (Jul 30, 2006)

thatdownhillkid said:


> one of my riding buddies had a deviant. fell on it. and it broke into like 50 pieces. and he still got a concusion and a good like gash on his head.


Pics or it REALLY didn't happen...

I must admit the helmet won't be used just for racing, I plan to use it for long sessions at the jump park as well so the light weight and ventilation seemed like a plus to me.


----------



## Matt_H (Jul 30, 2006)

thatdownhillkid said:


> one of my riding buddies had a deviant. fell on it. and it broke into like 50 pieces. and he still got a concusion and a good like gash on his head.


Pics or it REALLY didn't happen...

I must admit the helmet won't be used just for racing, I plan to use it for long sessions at the jump park as well so the light weight and ventilation seemed like a plus to me.


----------



## rokhound (Apr 20, 2006)

I just bought a the Remedy and ran Snowshoe this past wk end and loved it. It never felt to heavy and I could breath well.

Today I wrecked big into a tree mid flight at about 25 mph about 6.5ft up. people from 50yds away said they heard the impact. Besides a sprained wrist and raw elbows my head was fine the helmet only has some small paint scratches. I do have some red marks from the top of the helmet but I've ran the Deviant and I don't think I would've been this lucky w it on. Todays ride was alot more xc than Freeride and the I could breath just as well w the Giro as I could w my xc helmet.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

Specialized


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

Go to a store and try them both on. I chose the Rampage and I have not been disappointed. I have landed on my head hard 3 or 4 times the season and the helmet just has a few scratches. The Deviant just didn't feel like it would protect my head as well, felt more like a XC and it hurt my head I could only imagine how bad it would hurt if I crashed on it.

.02 cents


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

thatdownhillkid said:


> one of my riding buddies had a deviant. fell on it. and it broke into like 50 pieces. and he still got a concusion and a good like gash on his head.


Right dude...

I've heard of Deviant's breaking, and they mostly break at the chin bar joint area. But "Broke into 50 pieces".

Yeah sure dude.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Go with the rampage or Remedy.The padding on the Deviant is so thin, when you crash the foam goes right to your head.


----------



## aj_gilbs (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah i've heard the smae too about the deviant breaking easily but i've seen guys racing in them so its your choice. I love my remedy but i've never tried a fox helmet. If you go for a remedy don't go for the CF. It's a waste. Our Giro rep even told me this when i was talking to him about it. You pay a hell of a lot more for not much weight savings.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

RYAN E said:


> Go with the rampage or Remedy.The padding on the Deviant is so thin, when you crash the foam goes right to your head.


bike shop guy...trust him


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

XxTHExAGENTxX said:


> if your gonna be racing or really riding down hill, i'd going with a moto-cross helmet. sure it might be a lil on the heavy side, but just think it's meet to take hard hits at hit speeds and not fail.


that is why I went from theremedy to this

http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_28&products_id=236


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> The only problem with some moto helmets is that they are really really heavy and hurt your neck after hours of riding.
> 
> I just ordered a Giro Remedy. I hope it gets here before N* this weekend!


I agree but this weighed just a little more then My Carbon Fiber Remedy but has tons more padding and safety standards

http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_28&products_id=236


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

Question about the azonic. I read somewhere that you should get a helmet with a fiberglass shell as opposed to the polycarb? True/not?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a Fox Rampage and love it! It does however fit a little tight in the cheek area, more than other helmets I've worn. It does NOT more around at all though.

By the way, I did land on my head about a month ago and it held up fine, just a few scratches.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

I've got a Giro Remedy and the thing has saved my sorry @ss so many times and the thing is nearly brand new. It's also very comfy and easy to put on.


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

the Fox rampage is the worst helmet I ever had. First of all the chin portion sticks oput so far and high that it blocks your vision. The padding on the cheeks is a little rough and gets anoying and the helmet strap gets all messed up making it tough to get on and off. And finally its pretty heavy. Im digging the 661's because they are lighter, better vents smaller chin area.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

I use a Deviant for DH. I'm not worried about it keeping me safe when I go down; it's tested to handle it. However, it doesn't have as much padding as my previous helmets have had, and I don't expect a crash to be as comfortable. I also don't expect it to take as many repeated impacts without breaking (helmets are designed to break, they break so your head doesn't). The light weight and breath-ability are worth the trade off for me, but may not be for you.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> The only problem with some moto helmets is that they are really really heavy and hurt your neck after hours of riding.
> 
> I just ordered a Giro Remedy. I hope it gets here before N* this weekend!


I have a 661 Flight, rode Northstar for 3 days solid twice this year, no neck pain at all.

You lose.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I've got a Deviant, bought it because I couldn't imagine trying to ride in any of those other pressure cooker helmets. I take it down the gnarliest my area has to offer with confidence. IMO it has plenty of padding.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*New Remedy!*

I just got my 07 Remedy today. I usualy rock a Medium in every other helmet brand but I went on the faith of some people and ordered a Small. It fits PERFECTLY! Like a glove.

Now Im just waiting on a special sticker and it'll be perfect. (the Blur is keeping its spot warm)


----------



## meeeee (Apr 28, 2007)

go with whatever fits the best...if they fit equally, deviant then remedy.........I think the remedy fits the best of any helmet out there


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

remedys are the shiat.....


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

milhouse said:


> the Fox rampage is the worst helmet I ever had. First of all the chin portion sticks oput so far and high that it blocks your vision. The padding on the cheeks is a little rough and gets anoying and the helmet strap gets all messed up making it tough to get on and off. And finally its pretty heavy. Im digging the 661's because they are lighter, better vents smaller chin area.


WHAT?????
I can practically lick the mesh grill at the tip of my Rampage's mouthpiece area thing.

Are you mixing it up with the deviant? that is long.

I bought a Rampage before my Whistler trip last summer and it was awesome. Comfortable, doesn't move too much, and protects you.

If you look, not that many full face helmets have much cushy padding, its the hard stuff that breaks/deforms and takes the impact. Only the cheek pads are cushy, for comfort's sake.

I really want to get a deviant, b/c the hard all mountain stuff I do would be nice with a full face but the rampage is a bit hot and restrictive. I like the idea of the retetion system that specialized built into their full face. It works nicely on their open face Instinct, so it should be good in a full face.

I personally think the Giro Remedy is pretty ugly (from the front it looks like a pumpkin on your head, so round...) and Troy Lee look the best and probably perform the best.

But between the two you're looking at you can't go wrong. More DH = Rampage, more ventilation and still lots of protection = Deviant


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

coldawg said:


> WHAT?????
> I can practically lick the mesh grill at the tip of my Rampage's mouthpiece area thing.
> 
> Are you mixing it up with the deviant? that is long.
> ...


Took the words off my mouth :thumbsup:


----------



## sealrk19 (Feb 9, 2009)

i have no bad things to say about the Rampage. I took a over the handle bars spill and landed straight on my head, my neck hurts, but no concussion or brain aches.. helmet is safe.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

I just broke my Remedy but it kept my head safe. Went ahead and ordered this...

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=d8173027-0c35-40af-a8dd-93dc0a625a2c

DOT approved


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

To make your decision you just need to try them on and see how they feel and factor in which one you think looks better. The Deviant is definitely safe for downhill, just watch the Matt Hunter and Berrecloth segments on Seasons.


----------



## mark03 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a CF deviant, and i use it for DH. You guys have to be kidding me acting like its a xc full face helmet. As far as the thin padding goes, thick padding is pretty much useless in the event of a serious crash anyhow. I guess its up to you, if your not certian order both and send one back. I think fit is the most important factor as far as safety goes.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

If you're going to be spending that much on a helmet, why not look into THEs? 
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/sub/229-Helmets.aspx?s=1925
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=4


----------

